

Deploying Django on Nginx + Gunicorn over TLS - yati
http://ydevel.tumblr.com/post/22850778860/deploying-django-on-nginx-gunicorn-on-linux

======
mryan
Good post, but I think the title is a bit misleading - "configuring an HTTPS
site with Django and Nginx" might be more appropriate.

"Deploying Django... over TLS" suggests (to me, at least) some method of
deploying Django over a secured connection, whereas this post describes how to
set up Django/Nginx on a single server, with a self-signed cert.

